# Norton Anti virus auto protect error



## jernelsingh (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi

Norton AntiVirus Auto-protect is disabled and is not protecting my system 
when ever i try to open enable it shows me error

"could not initialize NAVAP device unable to get drive status"


Thanks 
Jernel


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

jernal, we have really surrendered in trying to understand Norton.

I can tell you that the most common comment that we see on this is "reinstall". Most of us don't use Norton because we don't need the aggravation...we couldn't fix it, either.

Try AVG (free), or Trend or Nod32...

Anything but Norton.


----------

